# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Pumptrack gesucht

## tomtom1986

Hi weiß zufällig jemand ob in Oberösterreich oder überhaupt in Österreich ein Pumptrack zu finden ist.

----------


## nailen

Linz Plesching, ist ein ziemlich guter Spot wenn du Dirts nicht abgeneigt bist. ( Pumptrack ist auch dabei)

----------


## Pilatus

Ansonsten gibt es am Oedter See noch eine heruntergekommene BMX Bahn.Oder noch Gaiskopf/Bischoffsmais.

----------

